# New (used) Car, New Detailing Process



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Today I managed to sort my new detailing regime for my new 2006 Mk2 Phantom Black. Some of this detail might prove useful to others and it's as a handy a place for me to refer to in future. I know there's a lot of room for debate over products and method but this is one I'm happy to work with:

*Interior* - All Surfaces except upholstery
Diluted Meguiars All Purpose Cleaner  D-10101  £21.95

*Leather*
Gliptone Leather Care G11 & G12 £8 Ebay
Gliptone Leather Air Freshener £4
Liquid Leather Scuffmaster Black - £16 Ebay

*Exterior*
1. Foam Rinse
2. De-bug with diluted Megs APC (see above)
Meguiars APC bottle  & Foaming Sprayer MEGQ6  £4.90
2b. Auto Glym Alloy Wheels Cleaner
3. Pressure Wash Water Rinse
4. 2BM GTechniq G Wash Shampoo £8.95 Clean Your Car
5. Water Rinse
6. Meguires Clay
7. Rotary in stages GTechniq P1 Nano Composite polish £5.95 Clean Your Car
8. IPA wipe diluted 1:3 water
10. GTechniq C4 Permanent Trim Restorer £22.95 Clean Your Car
11. GTechniq Crystal Lacquer - C1+ Kit (avoid glass) £48.95 Clean Your Car
12. After 12hrs - Repeat (11) 
13. After 12hrs - Apply C1.5 from C1+ Kit 
14. Autoglym Glass Polish
15. Autoglym Tyre Dressing

*Equipment, Tools & Safety*
Silverline 'SilverStorm' Rotary Polisher SILS17  £41.95 Clean Your Car (Rotary polisher better than DA for P1 process)
GTechniq Hot Swap 160mm Polishing Pad Set £39.11
MF-203-2  Ultra Fine Buffing Towels Pk2 £7.90 Clean Your Car
ATGB0947 Atomiser Generic Bottle £1.50 ATGB0947 
ATCS0001 Atomiser Chemical Spray Head £2.50 ATGB0947 
REIA1000 ReAgent IPA - 1L £11.00 Polished Bliss
PBNG0005 Nitrile Gloves 5Pairs £1.50
Car Cover Stormforce £80 Ebay

Can't afford to do the glass or wheels properly yet so still using


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like a lot of work but will be well worth it in the end! Make sure you post up pictures

Personally I wouldn't bother with the car cover unless you have lots of tree sap/bird problems as I tend to find people with them end up doing more damage putting them on and off than you do leaving the car exposed.


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Phil_RS said:


> Looks like a lot of work but will be well worth it in the end! Make sure you post up pictures
> 
> Personally I wouldn't bother with the car cover unless you have lots of tree sap/bird problems as I tend to find people with them end up doing more damage putting them on and off than you do leaving the car exposed.


Thanks Phil, it'll be a couple of weeks before I get the chance to do a proper job as I'm running London this Sunday and won't get the chance.

As for the cover, I'd like not to bother but I don't have a garage and our neighbourhood is full of cats that seem to think it's OK to walk through the dirt and gravel and spend their nights on the only clean cars in the street!!! I end up with lots of fine paddy paw scratches all up the bonnet and onto the roof!! The car cover is the best way to try and protect from that but it needs to be good one. Kind of like an armadillo or dime bar; soft on the inside and crunchy on the outside so it's kind to the paintwork to prevent any scratching and fully storm proof. The one I've bought is a four layer breathable one and probably best on the market in my experience.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Do you have a link to the car cover, although I doubt I would ever use one would be good to see a better quaility one than the cheap ones from halfords.

My mate had one on his exige and a fixing came loose which meant it flapped around one night and damaged the paintwork hence my reservations about them.

I guess so long as you are sensible with fitting/removal then it s certainly much better than the cats climbing all over it!

When my new car arrives it will be stored in the garage so should hopefully help with these sorts of issues!


----------



## No.25 (Apr 11, 2012)

Phil_RS said:


> Do you have a link to the car cover


I bought it 2nd hand off someone on this forum through Ebay:

http://www.cover-zone.com/stormforce-car-covers.htm


----------

